# paketabhängigkeiten bei yast übergehen?



## Transmitter (8. Januar 2003)

hi!

ich habe doch einiges an zeugs rausgeworfen, was ich bei meinem suse nicht brauche .. 

aber immer, wenn ich per rpm / yast was neues installieren will, bekomme ich diese nervigen paketabhängigkeiten angezeigt ... die muss ich dann alle deselektieren, damit die nicht installiert werden.

kann ich das irgendwie übergehen?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## JoelH (9. Januar 2003)

*hmm,*

setz dich mal mit dem rpm Befehl ausseinander und vergiss yast.


----------



## Transmitter (10. Januar 2003)

ja, damit wäre es kein thema .. 

aber ich würde nur sehr ungern auf yast bzw. generell GUI verzichten!


----------



## JoelH (12. Januar 2003)

*hmm,*

dann bist du eben an eine Krücke gebunden und mit einer Krücke kann man nicht das machen was man mit zwei arbeitenden Beinen machen kann, also such es dir aus !


----------



## Transmitter (12. Januar 2003)

nagüt, das ist leider doof 

aber hab verstanden


----------



## JoelH (12. Januar 2003)

*hmm,*

mit yast am Bain hast du genau die Vorteile verloren die Linux dir bietet ! Du kannst installieren was du willst, Win macht was es will, naja dafür must du bei Linux halt nachhelfen. Aber besser nur das installiert was du willst als das installiert was das OS will was installiert werden sollte. Dann liebe ich doch die Handarbeit


----------

